# Reticulated Pythons & Anacondas



## Rowzer (Jul 8, 2008)

I watched a special on them on natgeo wow they are huge constrictors anyways you wouldnt be able to get one as a pet could you?

If anyone does have a large Boa constictor or any other large python that is 12ft+ how big would the enclosure be??


----------



## Lozza (Jul 8, 2008)

It's illegal to own exotic reptiles (ie. not native) in Australia - overseas you can keep them though


----------



## cement (Jul 8, 2008)

they are exotic (not native) so unfortunatly out of reach. But scrubbys get big !


----------



## Rowzer (Jul 8, 2008)

It is?


----------



## colt08 (Jul 8, 2008)

im not sure but i love thoes alibno purple mmorphs


----------



## Rowzer (Jul 8, 2008)

So aussie animals only thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 8, 2008)

*Its illegal to keep exotic's in australia.
You could allways get a scrubby!!!*


----------



## Rowzer (Jul 8, 2008)

Wait a second if you cant buy native animals to australia well how can you get pet sharks???


----------



## Rowzer (Jul 8, 2008)

Timmo said:


> *Its illegal to keep exotic's in australia.*
> *You could allways get a scrubby!!!*


 No thanks.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 8, 2008)

Do a search on scrub pythons , they get huge and aggresive.:shock:


----------



## Lozza (Jul 8, 2008)

native reptiles


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry ..
whats the difference between reticulated & articulated?.....is there such thing?


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 8, 2008)

dragon lady, use a dictionary- that's the best way to get such information. There are no "articulated" reptiles. Rowzer, there are limits to what you can own, which are defined through various variables. Danger is one of them, which is why licencing applies (venomous snakes). Sharks are very dangerous, and not available in Australia unless you own an aquarium. One of the huge public ones, not a couple of fish tanks in your living room.

Reticulated pythons and anacondas are not available in Australia, because they are exotics. But, go figure, you could go to America, own them there, all of the Australian native reptiles, and some random hybrids to boot.

If you want to own Australian natives, but don't know which, then go to the EPA website, contact them and find out what you can own.

~ notechistiger.


----------



## cosmotiger1 (Jul 8, 2008)

> Wait a second if you cant buy native animals to australia well how can you get pet sharks???


 
that one has me bewildered too. 
sure wish we had sharks here in australia, well i might get to see some if i ever go overseas.
we should tell all those people going shark fishing they are wasting their time 

but seriously the laws between fish and reptiles are very different, there is a list longer than your arm of legal fish imports and it is growing every year.
hopefully we will be able to import reptiles oneday.
but at least while we cant import them we have no (or very little) risk of feral reptiles colonising and killing our native reptiles (or competing for the same food), as this has happened with imported fish, tilapia being one of the culprits:evil:


----------



## cosmotiger1 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Sharks are very dangerous, and not available in Australia unless you own an aquarium. One of the huge public ones, not a couple of fish tanks in your living room.



um this is not true.
you can keep a whole asortment of sharks without any specific licences or any huge aquarium.
your statement would apply to protected sharks like great whites, nurse and so on, it may apply to some unprotected sharks( of that im not sure). but there are still plenty available

I own an aquarium shop so fish are kinda my specialty lol 
cheers


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 9, 2008)

cosmotiger1, considering Rowzer was referring to reticulated and anacondas, I assumed he was asking about the large dangerous sharks. I know that having a great white in your pool SOUNDS cool, but really, when they take your leg/arm off when you want to go for a swim, it really seems not worth it.


----------



## cosmotiger1 (Jul 9, 2008)

a great white in the swimming pool would be great to control the number of feral cats, dogs and kids in the neighbourhood :twisted:


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol. Or a great white on wheels. That way it can patrol the streets when the cats/dogs/kids figure out why their friends keep going missing.


----------



## cosmotiger1 (Jul 9, 2008)

just like a diver has a fishbowl over his head full of air, we connect a fishbowl of water aroung his gills.

and we put fricken "laser beams" on his head mwahahahahaha


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL. Can you just imagine that? Great whites on wheels, fish bowls over their gills, and laser beams attached to their heads chasing down the local vermin? And kids, but some would consider them in the same category.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 9, 2008)

or gambuzia that stupid exotic mexican fish that is eating our tadpoles


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Hm. I think they would be a little small for a great white... What's another large dangerous shark that's smaller than a great white?


----------

